# Frozen Hedgehog



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Just now, I was sitting next to my hedgehog's cage watching her run around, and she was fine with me being there. Then she started eating and I moved a little bit. When I moved, she completely froze, mouth open, still with food in it. I froze myself for about 2 minutes in hopes that she would go about her business and she didn't. I then picked her up (she did not huff or anything which was very strange) and she curled into a ball. She has never stayed in a ball for more than 30 seconds but this time she stayed curled for a few minutes and didn't huff at me when I would pet her quills. Eventually, she came to and started moving around again so I put her back in her cage but then a few minutes later she froze up again when I moved. Has this ever happened to anyone else? I'm not concerned, only wondering what just happened!!


----------



## depricated (Jun 2, 2009)

My new hedgie does this too. I've just marked it up to not being used to his new environment. It struck me as odd since it seems they would ball up immediately, rather than just freeze in place like a deer in headlights. He's only done it a couple times - usually if he gets spooked by me moving around he'll go hide in his house or behind his wheel


----------



## Kmanzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Yea normally she would ball up, I just found it so strange that she completely froze! I'm glad she isn't the only one who does that.


----------

